# Installer une extension dans Safari



## gigab (9 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit, mais je me lance.

Si tu avais regardé un peu avant de cliquer sur le bouton "nouveau", tu aurais su ! :hein: juste sous le tien, il y a 5 sujets sur Safari, qu'hier, j'ai supprimé parce que je trouvais que devoir déplacer 23 sujets sur 30, c'était trop ! Par ailleurs, juste sous le bouton que tu as utilisé pour créer le tien, il y a cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", qui explique par le menu ce qui doit ou ne doit pas être abordé ici, comme sujets &#8230; mais évidement, faut prendre deux secondes pour jeter un coup d'&#339;il autour de soi avant de se précipiter sur le bouton "nouveau", c'est beaucoup demander, hein ! 

En fait, je n'arrive pas à installer une extension dans Safari, j'ai un message qui me dit que je dois activer les extensions dans les préférences de Safari, mais je ne vois pas comment...

Pouvez vous m'aider ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.
Bonne journée


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2010)

Un petit coup d'oeil ici devrait aider (du moins si tu es sous Safari 5.0)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2010)

Pourquoi faut-il installer Amazon Toolbar pour faire apparaître l'onglet Extensions dans les préférences de Safari ? 

EDIT : en fait il faut activer le menu Développement dans les préférences de Safari, onglet Avancées, - si ce n'est pas déjà fait - puis aller dans Développement > Activer les extensions.

Un onglet Extensions est ajouté aux préférences de Safari et on peut installer des extensions.

EDIT 2 : zut, je n'avais pas lu les commentaires de l'article. Cela y est expliqué. :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Dans la page indiquée par Sly54, Nesus donne la procedure à suivre :

Preférences > Avancées > Afficher le menu développement

Il suffit d'aller ensuite dans "Développement", nouvellement apparu dans la barre des menus, et de sélectionner "Activer les extensions".

EDIT : voilà, trouvé tout seul...


----------



## gigab (9 Juin 2010)

Mille pardon...j'ai bien vu un fil Safari 5 mais qui ne traitait pas des extensions en soi..j'ai préféré ouvrir un autre fil..en revanche de ce que j'ai vu, les autres fils dataient d'avant la publication de Safari 5 et donc ne pouvaient pas concerner les extensions snif...

Dans le lien que donne Sly54 (que je connaissais) ça n'expliquait pas qu'il fallait aller dans les préférences, cocher la case développement et activer...

Bon désolé vraiment pour les doublons et merci à tous pour vos réponses


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2010)

Ah bon ? J'ai dû mal lire 







Les news sont intéressantes et sometimes les commentaires le sont encore plus


----------

